# Reparación de un tubo LED



## pcmaster (Ene 29, 2017)

Hola,

Tengo un tubo led de 60 cm que ha dejado de funcionar. Bueno, de hecho lo hace intermitentemente, ya que aunque no enciende, si se deja conectado igual a la media hora se enciende, y entonces parece funcionar normalmente hasta que se deja un rato apagado. Desmontándolo observo lo siguiente:







Los dos hilos de la alimentación se aplican directamente a un puente rectificador MB6S, entre los dos terminales de la salida de éste hay un condensador electrolítico de 400 V y 6,8 uF y lo que parece una resistencia SMD con la inscripción 754

Dicha salida se aplica entre los extremos de 80 leds colocados en serie junto a otro componente desconocido (tiene la serigrafía borrada).

Las pruebas que he hecho son: 


Con el tester (es de los baratos) en modo de medida de diodos, probar los 80 leds uno a uno. Al aplicar a uno de los LED las puntas de prueba, el indicador del tester no marca nada (como si el circuito estuviera abierto) pero el LED se ilumina ligeramente, lo que me da a entender que los leds funcionan.

Conectar en paralelo con el condensador otro de 400V y 10 uF, para probar si el original está seco. Tampoco enciende.

Medir el voltaje en el condensador, es de unos 319 voltios. Al desconectar el tubo, el tiempo hasta que el tester marca 0 voltios entre los terminales del condensador es de unos 30 segundos (a los 22 segundos quedan 1 ó 2 voltios).

Por lo tanto he de suponer que el componente averiado es ese cuya serigrafía está borrada. Así que la pregunta es: ¿Cómo puedo medirlo y con qué componente puedo substituirlo?


----------



## dantonio (Ene 29, 2017)

Fíjate si el elemento del cual dudas su característica se asemeja al aquí ofrecido:

https://electronicastore.net/producto/resistencia-smd-de-750-kohm-montaje-superficial-0805/

Saludos.


----------



## pcmaster (Ene 29, 2017)

Hola,

No me refería a ese, sino al otro que tiene las inscripciones borradas, el que está al otro lado del circuito. El de la foto de arriba a la derecha.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2017)

Si los 80 leds *están en serie* y uno está jorobando , esa podría ser la cuestión , probá con mucho cuidado de ir cortocircuitándolos de a uno a ver si encontrás al culpable. Ojo que eso está conectado a los 220 V y es peligroso

319 voltios dividido 80 leds = 3,9875 Volts por led :loco: Demasiadísimo  !

Por otro lado ¿ Podrías dibujar el circuito , incluyendo ese componente de tres patas tipo "transistor" ?

Quizás sea un LM317 cómo regulador de corriente ?


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 29, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quizás sea un LM317 cómo regulador de corriente ?



Hola Dosme', También pensé que se trataba de el LM317 pero no tiene la respectiva resistencia de ajuste de corriente. Pero reconocí que hace poco descubrí un componente que no sabía que existía, de hecho, parece concordar tanto en uso como en apariencia física jajaja 

Yo supongo que medirlo como un diodo común no es descabellado para saber si se trata de ello... ¿correcto?

Saludos!

PD: Les juro que no sabía de ellos por eso mi asombro en ese tema


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2017)

Si también puede (y es mas probable) que sea un regulador de corriente fijo


----------



## pcmaster (Ene 29, 2017)

Hola,

Los leds se encienden todos un poco al aplicarles el tester, así que supongo que van bien. El esquema es algo como el de la imagen que adjunto.

Si fuera un LM317, debería llevar una resistencia entre la salida y el ajuste, ¿no?

---Edito---

El componente que ha puesto blanko001 parece ajustarse. Midiendo el componente sin sacarlo del circuito, entre las 3 patillas que marca con un 2 hay conexión directa, entre la 1 y la 2 da unos 13-14 ohmios (no puedo precisarlo porque el tester no llega al 0, cruzando las puntas marca 1).


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 29, 2017)

Hola pcmaster, ¿te fijaste en la hoja de datos del componente que planteo en ese tema? concuerda hasta en los pines...



En este punto de la investigación,  hay que medir corriente... *Ten cuidado con las tensiones y preferiblemente no alimentes el circuito hasta tener conectado y todo listo para medir. Es mejor prevenir* Yo optaría por recortar la pista del cátodo que sale desde el capacitor al primer LED. Al estar seguro que la he recortado, "raspo, rayo..etc" un poco el antisolder de las pistas y sueldo dos cables, uno a cada lado de la "des-unión"; en el extremo de esos dos cables conecto el amperímetro. 

Por otro lado yo al igual que Dosme' creo que algún diodo LED o algunos ya están funcionando mal. No sé o es mi impresión se observa sobrecalentamiento en ellos por debajo de la plaqueta donde están unidos... quizás la soldadura de uno empezó a fallar por lo mismo.

Saludos!


----------



## pcmaster (Ene 29, 2017)

Hola,

Sí, gracias, me he fijado. únicamente será cuestión de saber cuál de ellos es el más adecuado.

Los leds encienden, como ya digo al medirlos con el tester se iluminan un poco. O sea, que fundido no está ninguno de ellos.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ene 29, 2017)

Me arme varias luces con circuitos serie paralelo de leds tipo "piraña", son 3 leds y una resistencia a 12 volts, anda lo mas bien, pero con el tiempo, algunos leds empezaron a fallar, prenden, y al rato, empieza a parpadear la serie donde uno de los leds esta fallando, hasta que termina apagandose. 

Si apago todo, al rato vuelvo a prendr, enciende todo y de nuevo lo mismo... yo me tiro a algun(os) led fallando con tension.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2017)

A ver , los leds no tienen solo dos estados : bueno  o roto  ; también tienen el estado "degradado" 

Y cuando están degradados parpadean , o encienden y luego se apagan , al desconectarlos un instante y volverlos a conectar , vuelven a encender y apagar , etc etc.

 Por lo cual una pruebita a tester con baja tensión no  es relevante.

 Ahí hay dos opciones , o murió ese regulador , o es alguno (o varios) de los leds que está molestando.

 Opciones , reemplazar el regulador de corriente por uno de digamos 15 mA , construirlo con un LM317 + resistencia , o probar todos los leds con una batería de celular + resistencia , o la que yo haría que es cortocircuitarlos de a uno a ver si se encuentra al que molesta.

 Saludos !


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 30, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ...o la que yo haría que es cortocircuitarlos de a uno a ver si se encuentra al que molesta.



También es lo que yo haría. No dura mas de cinco minutos en ir con un trozo de cable puenteando uno a uno a ver si uno de ellos evita que el resto encienda.

Por otro lado hay que mirar cuanto maneja cada LED. Dudo que sean de hasta 20mA. Algunos traen doble chip interno y funcionan hasta 40mA. Pero por solo mirar "a ojímetro" es muy difícil. ¿No dice de cuantos Watts es la lampara? por ahí podríamos estimar la corriente.

Saludos!

Los chinos y su costumbre de regular LEDs al límite de corriente. Si dicen que tienen un máximo de corriente de trabajo de 20mA les ponen 22mA y les vale ****** (Automoderación ON: término innecesariamente grosero). ¡Que abuso a los LED por parte de los chinos. Más que consumismo programado, una estafa!


----------



## pcmaster (Feb 3, 2017)

Hola,

Gracias por vuestros comentarios, al final conseguí repararlo.

Para probar los led más a fondo, con 4 pilas AA  a las que le puse una resistencia en serie para limitar la corriente fui probando los leds de dos en dos.

De esa manera, encontré una serie de 4 leds seguidos que, el 1 y el 2 encendían, el 3 y el 4 también, pero el 2 y el 3 no. Eso me hizo ver que las soldaduras entre esos dos leds fallaban. las repasé con el soldador y el tubo volvió a funcionar.


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 3, 2017)

pcmaster dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Gracias por vuestros comentarios, al final conseguí repararlo.
> 
> ...



Hola, que bueno que se solucionara  Te dije que posiblemente tenía que ver con soldaduras, eso quiere decir que está calentando considerablemente porque los chinos no usan las medidas mínimas de disipación de calor mediante las pistas o islas de cobre. 
Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 3, 2017)

si prende luego de un rato sería interesante probar en los semiconductores con localizador de fallas, si al enfriar falla de nuevo el dispositivo esta dañado


----------



## sergioxmc (Feb 3, 2017)

Yo reparé uno que parpadeaba al alimentarlo. 
El fallo era simple, una de las patas del condensador de filtrado, justo después del puente rectificador, tenia la soldadura partida... Solo hubo que soldar de nuevo.


----------

